# Carpel tunnel from HGH



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

Upped my dosage a few weeks ago and starting to get bad carpel tunnel anyone get this? Gonna lower the dosage and see if it calms down but it’s at the point where I’m having difficulty typing this. Can this be reversed or I’m screwed?


----------



## CJ (May 8, 2022)

What if I told you that a hard leg day was the cure?  🤔😏


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> What if I told you that a hard leg day was the cure?  🤔😏


Hey I did some legs yesterday slowly easing in again lol


----------



## ftf (May 8, 2022)

Hey Bobby, is your GH Pharma or UG? Just asking because I've never had any sides from generic GH regardless of dose and I've tried various suppliers. I already know "we don't go off sides, we go off lab work" so everyone please save your comments.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

ftf said:


> Hey Bobby, is your GH Pharma or UG? Just asking because I've never had any sides from generic GH regardless of dose and I've tried various suppliers. I already know "we don't go off sides, we go off lab work" so everyone please save your comments.


Ug and my buddy took the labs and they were super good  so I know shit is potent I was fine at 4 iu a day but went to like 6-7 and shit started


----------



## Send0 (May 8, 2022)

I had some radial nerve issues when I went up to 10iu. I was fine on anything before 4-6 IU.


----------



## Btcowboy (May 8, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Upped my dosage a few weeks ago and starting to get bad carpel tunnel anyone get this? Gonna lower the dosage and see if it calms down but it’s at the point where I’m having difficulty typing this. Can this be reversed or I’m screwed?


What dosage and is what UG or pharm? 
Its common in gh, I am on 4iu Opti purples and have it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I had some radial nerve issues when I went up to 10iu. I was fine on anything before 4-6 IU.


Did it go away? When lowered


----------



## Adrenolin (May 8, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Did it go away? When lowered


Yes it goes away after cessation and sometimes simply lowering the dose as inflammation and water retention goes down. Prolonged usage may have more permanent effects, but I've never experienced that myself.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> What dosage and is what UG or pharm?
> Its common in gh, I am on 4iu Opti purples and have it.


Not sure where he ordered from didn’t ask but it’s it’s one and a half Normal dosage in each so  1ml of water your if you take 2 iu it’s actually 3 I had some other hgh from before so now I’m mixing 3 dif ones in one bottle lol


----------



## Send0 (May 8, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Did it go away? When lowered


It took a bit, but it eventually went away.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Yes it goes away as inflammation and water retention goes gown.


Great lol was getting sketched out damn google thought I was gonna need surgery and shut


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 8, 2022)

I had these types of issues from hgh and they went away when I stopped it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I had these types of issues from hgh and they went away when I stopped it.


Damn plan was 12 months for me lol


----------



## Btcowboy (May 8, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn plan was 12 months for me lol


A couple options

Lower dosage in half for a little while and see if it goes away, or stop for a while and when it is gone, start low and increase small increments month by month. Typically this does help those with the issue. 

I have CTS without GH, its just more pronounced and often now on 4iu. I am considering an increase to 6iu which will probably exasperate it but as I deal with it without the GH I just kinda live with it


----------



## GSgator (May 8, 2022)

When I increase my dose to fast my hands get all crazy sometimes when gripping things tight I can feel a shooting pain go up my arm from my pinky and ring fingers.  Some of that generic stuff comes across as really dirty or something. 

I had carpal tunnel surgery while I was down with my shoulder . My symptoms literally came over night this wasn’t HGH rated. I just wanted to let anyone know the surgery is a simple process.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> When I increase my dose to fast my hands get all crazy sometimes when gripping things tight I can feel a shooting pain go up my arm from my pinky and ring fingers.  Some of that generic stuff comes across as really dirty or something.
> 
> I had carpal tunnel surgery while I was down with my shoulder . My symptoms literally came over night this wasn’t HGH rated. I just wanted to let anyone know the surgery is a simple process.


Yeah seen that in and out few minutes just cut the part inflaming that press in nerves crazy


----------



## BRICKS (May 9, 2022)

Bobbyloads said:


> Great lol was getting sketched out damn google thought I was gonna need surgery and shut


Even if you did, bro, carpal tunnel release is about a 20 minute office procedure


----------



## Adrenolin (May 9, 2022)

BRICKS said:


> Even if you did, bro, carpal tunnel release is about a 20 minute office procedure


How permanent is it? Will GH just cause it over again anyways?


----------



## Send0 (May 9, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How permanent is it? Will GH just cause it over again anyways?


You mean after the procedure? If so then I'm interested in hearing about that as well.


----------



## GSgator (May 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You mean after the procedure? If so then I'm interested in hearing about that as well.


Once the nerve is released carpal tunnel should be over with. I had a nerve study done that showed were  my carpooll tunnel was coming from it was in my hand.

When I experienced it  from grow hormones it only happend while using growth well actually increasing it too fast. Once I stop using HGH  it went away. What I had surgery on was a completely different situation. This was my personal experience.


----------



## Adrenolin (May 10, 2022)

If I can use gh without cts symptoms I'll call my dr right now to set up this procedure in both arms lol


----------



## BRICKS (May 10, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> How permanent is it? Will GH just cause it over again anyways?


With or without GH carpal tunnel syndrome can return after carpal tunnel release.  With carpal tunnel release the surgeon makes a small incision where your palm and wrist meet, cuts through the ligament there and frees up the median nerve from compression.  This can reoccur.  The incision is small, 1/2'-1", can be done under local anesthetic in the office in 15-20 minutes.  We stopped doing these under general anesthesia years ago, occasionally still get a pussy who won't do it under local.  Recovery is fast, several years ago we one of our general surgeons had both his done on the same day, a Friday, and he was operating on Monday.


----------

